# Noob needs some help - Napier Johnstones and Brown Ball



## buckeyejoe (Aug 18, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

 This is my first post on this forum, and I am very new to antique bottles. Today I was at a local garage sale in northeast Ohio and came across two cool looking old bottles I thought would look nice in my office. The green bottle was $2 and the brown bottle was $3. I have been searching online for some information on the bottles, but haven't found much. I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I would really appreciate it! I enjoy collecting antiques and this might become a new hobby of mine.

 Here is the info/description on the 2 bottles along with pictures:

*1. Green Napier Johnstone's Extra Old Highland Whiskey*

 This bottle used to use a cork as a stopper. There are 2 total seams on the body of the bottle that run on opposite sides of each other up until the first lip starts. There are also 2 seams on the top of the bottle, but they do not line up with the 2 seams on the body of the bottle. There are some oval shaped bubbles in the glass. The bottom of the bottle reads "JL & Co Lo C 2522" around the inner circle.

*2. Brown Ball Bottle*

 The bottle is sealed with a plastic screw on cap. At the top of the body reads "Federal Law Forbids Sale or Re-Use of this Bottle". The front of the bottle has a design that looks like 2 doors or something. There is a "W" on each of the "doors". Near the bottom edge reads "76 Ball 54". The back of the bottle has a "W" inside what looks like an upsidedown pentagon with a crown on top. At the bottom of the back of the bottle reads "One Pint" with a D6 small underneath. The bottom of the bottle reads "Bottled by Hiram Walker & Sons Limited. Walkerville Canada. Bottle Made in USA"

 Thank you very much for any information anybody knows about these 2 bottles. Have a great weekend!


----------



## msleonas (Aug 19, 2012)

Here is some information that might help with the whiskey bottle:

 J. L. & Co. ; J. L. & Co. LTD. .....................John Lumb & Co. (1870s-1905), name changed slightly to: John Lumb & Company, Limited. (1905-1937), Castleford, Yorkshire, England. Became part of United Glass, Ltd, in 1937. After 1937 their mark was "U G B" positioned over an "L".

 **TAKE A CLOSER LOOK AT YOUR GREEN BOTTLE, Whiskey is spelled wrong, "WHISKY"

 The brown bottle is just a whiskey bottle and would have been between 1932 - 1964.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 19, 2012)

> Whiskey is spelled wrong, "WHISKY"


Not really, that is a common spelling in some parts of the world and time periods. It's not like an error or anything, nice catch though


----------



## msleonas (Aug 19, 2012)

Good to know.


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

That's the way they spell Whisky on 99% of bottles in the UK...


----------



## buckeyejoe (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks a lot for the insight everyone. I really appreciate it. Does anyone know if they have any worth to them? If not, where would be a good place to look (on or off-line)?

 Thanks again!


----------



## epackage (Aug 19, 2012)

The green one's have been on Ebay lately as low and $5 or $6 without selling, the other isn't worth very much either I'm sorry to say...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 19, 2012)

The Napier Johnstone is the better one. I could see that going to a bottle collector just because of the bottle pictorial and color. There was one for auction a while back, I don't know what it brought. I'd guess, maybe $50-75 but it may have been an older or labeled version, I just don't remember. It was in a British auction catalog I had.


----------

